# Access sur Mac : quelle solution?



## 2pax.cruz (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,


Après quelques recherches et quelques articles lus, notamment sur MacGeneration, je ne parviens pas à discerner quelle est la meilleure solution pour avoir Access sur Mac.

Je suis étudiant en échange à HEC Montréal et dans un cours d'IT, nous avons besoin du logiciel Access. Nous recevons gratuitement une version du logiciel. J'ai malheureusement vu que Access n'était pas disponible sous Mac.

Je vais donc devoir installer Windows sur mon MacBook Pro (la version juste avant les ports Thunderbolt). Cependant, quelle solution?

Faire une partition Windows? Ou bien l'émuler?
A vrai dire, je préfererais la seconde solution... Mais est ce assez stable pour Access? Est-ce assez fluide? Et quelle version de Windows installer? Est-il possible d'installer une version illégale de Windows (je suis étudiant, dans une vile où tout coûte cher, ne me blâmez pas... Surtout que mon usage sera fort restreint).


J'espère que certains pourront partager leurs expériences!


Un grand merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (30 Août 2012)

2pax.cruz a dit:


> Mais est ce assez stable pour Access?


Oui


> Est-ce assez fluide?


Oui


> Et quelle version de Windows installer?


Celle qui correspond à ta version de Access


> Est-il possible d'installer une version illégale de Windows (je suis étudiant, dans une vile où tout coûte cher, ne me blâmez pas... Surtout que mon usage sera fort restreint).


On ne s'étendra pas là-dessus , vu que c'est illégal, et les excuses du coût et de l'usage restreint n'en sont pas vis à vis de la loi. :mouais:


----------



## 2pax.cruz (30 Août 2012)

Merci ntx pour tes réponses.

Pour la question légale, je me doutais que cela ne plairait pas. Je comprends tout à fait ta réaction. Cependant, je n'interdis pas à la loi de me blâmer. Et je ne suis pas fier de cela mais je n'ai pas vraiment le choix.

Ayant continué mes recherches, je suis tombé sur Wine. Après quelques lectures, j'ai compris qu'il n'était pas nécessaire d'installer Windows : il suffirait d'installer Wine pour ouvrir un .exe
Cela m'étonne fortement et me semble fort simple. Qu'en est-il?

Merci.


----------



## edd72 (30 Août 2012)

Voici la liste de compatibilité des solutions à base de Wine concernant MS Access: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12


----------



## carvi84 (30 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, J'ai access sur mac avec parrallels ,ce qui est fort pratique ,si tu ne te sers pas trop de win sur mac installe xp, moins gourmand en ressources , ca suffit largement . Avec xp access tourne bien . Par contre tu ne peux installer uneversion pirate du moins pour win7 , pour xp je ne. Sais pas   Si tu cherches des solutions gratuites tu as virtualbox  Bien cordialement ccim12


----------



## edd72 (30 Août 2012)

ccim12 a dit:


> Par contre tu ne peux installer uneversion pirate du moins pour win7 , pour xp je ne. Sais pas



:mouais:


----------



## carvi84 (31 Août 2012)

bonjour , 
j'ai oublié de dire hier soir qu'il faut l*aisser installé SL sinon on n'a pas les power PC* et impossible de mettre pc sur mac 
 j'ai xp AVEC ML et ça tourne très bien , encore mieux depuis la maj hier de parralells 8


----------



## ntx (31 Août 2012)

ccim12 a dit:


> bonjour ,
> j'ai oublié de dire hier soir qu'il faut l*aisser installé SL sinon on n'a pas les power PC* et impossible de mettre pc sur mac


Mais qu'est-ce qu'il raconte ? :rateau: Quelqu'un a compris le sens de cette phrase ?


----------



## carvi84 (31 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, Je veux dire que si on fait une clean install de ML on ne peut installer windows sur mac car les power pc ne sont pas pris en charge par lion et ML  Voila c'est clair maintenant ? Cdt ccim12


----------



## ntx (1 Septembre 2012)

Et quel est le rapport entre le PowerPC (gamme de microprocesseurs incompatibles avec Windows) et le fait de pouvoir installer Windows (qui demande des processeurs Intel justement) ?


----------



## 2pax.cruz (2 Septembre 2012)

Vous allez trouver ça très drôle...

Ca fait deux jours que j'essaye de trouver une image iso d'xp sp3 qui puisse fonctionner pour l'installer avec VirtualBox quand tout d'un coup! Tout d'un coup! Je me rappelle que mon université offre les logiciels windows gratuitement et même xp sp3...

Je prends le xp et pas le vista, ni 7, ni 8 car je crains qu'ils soient plus lourds.



A bientôt!


----------



## carvi84 (4 Septembre 2012)

@ntx 



ntx a dit:


> Et quel est le rapport entre le PowerPC (gamme de microprocesseurs incompatibles avec Windows) et le fait de pouvoir installer Windows (qui demande des processeurs Intel justement) ?



bonjour , 
 je ne connais pas le rapport mais je peux te dire que l'an dernier j'ai fait une clean install de lion , donc en effaçant le disque et en réinstallant que lion !

eh bien j'ai eu ce message *"power pc manquants , vs ns pouvez pas installer windows"*!
 , il a fallu formater à nouveau et réinstaller SL puis Lion pour que tout marche à merveille ! 

 cette année j'ai mis ML en MAJ et ça tourne super bien !! 
 voilà ma petite expérience de mac user d'un an cordialement ccim12


----------



## ntx (4 Septembre 2012)

ccim12 a dit:


> eh bien j'ai eu ce message *"power pc manquants , vs ns pouvez pas installer windows"*!


Ce message n'a aucun sens et ce n'est sûrement pas celui qui était affiché


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2012)

ntx a dit:


> ce message n'a aucun sens et ce n'est sûrement pas celui qui était affiché :d:d:d


:d :d :d


----------

